# New member



## Leedslad (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi guys, first time ever talking over the net, took me 10 minutes to be able to get to type this! Also new to TT driving but thanks to advice from TTOC I bought the 225 roadster, collected last Saturday. Chuffed to rocks with it and was paid a massive compliment on Sunday when some numpty in a brand new Lambogini looked across at the lights and burnt rubber as he raced away. Denim blue, baseball seats and black roof - knockout.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome mate I bet the Lambo driver yous wntd to get away as your TT looked so much better than his car


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

welcome. remeber to join the club at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcomne to the forum


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, hope this isnt just for the lads out there, (Hy Guys).
Just joined forum today - may be needing a bit of advice/help in future. Thrilled to bits with my TT. Does any one know of any meets, events, get togethers etc in the the North West?
Regards, 
Seasurfer


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

